# If you have ADHD will dextroamphetamine make you tired instead of more active?



## rick7525 (Jun 16, 2013)

I haven't yet spoke to my Pdoc, but alot of people have been telling me this, and I thought i'd ask you guys and maybe you can shed some light into this for me.

I am thinking about trying dextroamphetamine. I do have ADHD and people have been telling me if you have ADHD all this stimulant will do is make you tired and do the reverse opposite. I am trying to get more energy during the day as I suffer from chronic fatigue syndrome and have tired Nuvigil and Provigil with no help. Is this opinion correct?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It doesn't matter who you are it will down regulate thus making you tired. Maybe the first couple initial times you will get high but that will fade. Its like that fleeting feeling you get from coke but much longer.

You want upregulation not down regulation. Something sustainable. Vyvanse is pretty wack every time you eat it quits working. **** I took like 160mg of that crap today. I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I just started Focalin XR two days ago. The first day I felt sped/amped up which sucked because I don't like that feeling. Today I took my second dose, and I did not have that amped up feeling like I did the first time. This made me happy. I did a lot of yawning and stretching like I would if I were tired.


----------



## rick7525 (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone else use Dexedrine for long periods of time and had good results?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

GotAnxiety said:


> It doesn't matter who you are it will down regulate thus making you tired. Maybe the first couple initial times you will get high but that will fade. Its like that fleeting feeling you get from coke but much longer.
> 
> You want upregulation not down regulation. Something sustainable. Vyvanse is pretty wack every time you eat it quits working. **** I took like 160mg of that crap today. I'm pretty disappointed.


How do you up regulate?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty much anything that a antagonist and blocks the recepter.

Alcohol, Low doses of alcohol will tempory block the recepter causing upregulation. You over do it and black out a lot you will probably just end up frying your brain potentially. DT are just a extreme case of brain upregulation.

NMDA Antagonist like memantine, ketamine, maybe DXM, but DXM isn't that clean and selective it works on a lot of other things so I guess you can say it dirty.

Anti-psychotics is a vague term for this class of medication. But they are antagonist and they increase recepter sentitivty. Hopefully in the future there will be selective serotonin and dopamine antagonist clean of anti-histamine and alpha blocker properties it would be interesting

Possibility marijauna can cause neurogenesis.

Last but least of all is the natural appoaches to upregulate. Short intenses burst of exercise or any exercise in general. Fasting or calorie restriction and sleep deprivation. All these are shown to upregulate. Learning stuff like dancing or playing music, drawing etc anything creative.

I'm currently doing my own extreme exposure experiment. I made myself homeless and it was working. But I ended up getting some psych meds I was just gonna get seroquel I got tempted. my progress got set back abit. It takes awhile to rewire the brain.

It been about a month now. There was a disaster and the place I was staying at we had to be evacuated and relocate twice but at least the volenteers are beautiful. It almost makes this worth while lol. Just got to get clean off these amps it a tempory set back.

I'd recommend going the ritalin or focalin route instead of amphetamines. There actually neuroprotective. Methylphenidate actually shown to increase dhea a precusor to steroids. It doesn't release chemicals like amphetamines. It blocks your own natural production and there a rebound after it quite interesting very good to workout when crashing.

Amphetamines cause downregualation which is bad cause it will lower your metabolism and cause weight gain when coming off and high prolactin. I gain 30 pounds recently when coming off a couple months ago I was 185-190 now I'm 215. Ritalin always made me skinny. I've always gain weight like that after amps.

I'm on my crappy cell phone i'd cite some sources. I dunno how to copy and paste links on this 2g phone.

I'll try vyvanse in a water bottle next maybe it will work better no point in wasting this 135 dollar medication. I'"l drink it in small amount thur out the day. Even tho I feel like flushing it down the toilet.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yesterday I took my first stimulant, dexamphetamine 25mg IR and it did nothing. I was supposed to only take 10mg but I was getting really depressed when It wasn't helping me read or concentrate, so I took more. Still couldn't get up off the couch and complete anything, except for about 10 minutes of cleaning which still felt like climbing a mountain. Arghh! I have a lot of half finished jobs around the house that I just can't get myself to do, even though I constantly worry about it.

From now on I will just take it as the doctor said, 5mg twice a day but I am starting to wonder what the hell is up with my metabolism if I have no effect from even this stuff.....how depressing. 

Oh, and I was craving ciggies. I stopped a few days ago which I never have a problem quitting but since I started dex, i actually crave them bad


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Omg 160mg of vyvanse!!! Felt little to nothing?


----------

